# NOV. 3rd 2018 S.E. (Georgia) MEGA SWAP 4th EDITION "Pedal to the Metal" at the Dragstrip



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello CABE'ers!
Coming back for the 4th Edition is the S.E. US Mega Swap in Commerce, GA at the Atlanta Dragway !!
This has been drawing about 40 Vintage Bike Vendors for the last 3 Events!! (2 in '17 and one back in March '18)
The attached Flyer isn't Fancy but it does explain all of the Details >>>>
We've been getting Vintage Bike vendors consistently from GA & all surrounding states AL, TN, SC, NC, and even long distance from LA, and OH !!
You can search the archived forums for many pictures from the past 3 Events .....
Make your plans now!!  Hope to see you there! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 2, 2018)

Looking forward to going.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 5, 2018)

I'll be there Dave!


----------



## wnc rider (Sep 10, 2018)

I'll be there, barring some kind of weather catastrophe.
Had a real nice time at the spring swap, and am looking forward to seeing what is brought out in the fall.
See y'all there!


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 11, 2018)

Change in my plans Dave, I'll be in Italy, next time for sure.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 11, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Change in my plans Dave, I'll be in Italy, next time for sure.




Hey Mike! I'm sure that wasn't an easy decision.... Hmmmm... Swap Meet versus a trip to Italy ?? HA! We will miss you not being here!
I'm sure you are going to search around for some Vintage Stores for some '30's to '50's Italian Balloon bikes ?? (or maybe not!)
Now that I'm thinking about this .... did Balloon Bikes ever exist over there ?? I assume they did not ...... Hmmmm .... never thought about it much.
I've never seen one .....
At any rate ...... if you need a "Hard-Case-Bike-Travel-Box" to take with you let me know .... (those can be checked as luggage with a fee)
Have a great trip! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 11, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Change in my plans Dave, I'll be in Italy, next time for sure.




Maybe on SAT Oct. 6th I'll see you at "ZOMBIKES" in Opelika, AL (much smaller, brand new "Show/Swap" near Auburn advertised here)
*OR .....*
The Barber Vintage Festival is supposed to be amazing, this same weekend over in Birmingham, AL>>>>>>> https://www.barbermuseum.org/events/barber-vintage-festival/
I know our buddy @JOEL will be there ....... as well as another Vintage Bike Vendor from Atlanta, my buddy Jeff


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 11, 2018)

*I'll let you know buddy.*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 14, 2018)

*Only 7 weeks away!* 
WOW how the time flies ........ that's just 6 weekends to put the finishing touches to your trailer-load of goodies!
I've been in touch with quite a number of CABE'rs who are regulars here, and it looks like most will be back again this NOV.
This Swap is one of the few in the South-East US at this time of the year ..... I spoke to @Smoopy's about the OCT. meet that normally happens in Murfreesboro, TN  annually ...  and it appears that will not happen this year..... Bummer 
Looking forward to a decent turn-out, this Event  (which has been averaging about 40 Vintage Bike Vendors each of the previous 3 Events)
***** Remember this Event is "WITHIN" a much larger Monthly Swap which normally attract 250+ Vendors and about 100+ "at-the-gate" Tickets ($6.00 tickets) for "spectators/Buyers" who come out to shop! Mark your calendar! Hope you can make it ....... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 21, 2018)

Have not missed one yet and looking forward to another one. Dave always puts on a great show, if you have not made it to one yet, you got to make it to this one!!  Always great to see other fellow enthusiast and learn from them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Unfortunately I agreed to attend a friends wedding that day so I can't make it. See you all in Charlotte in February for the Hurricane Coaster Show. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 23, 2018)

Sprockets said:


> Have not missed one yet and looking forward to another one. Dave always puts on a great show, if you have not made it to one yet, you got to make it to this one!!  Always great to see other fellow enthusiast and learn from them.




Thank you, Sprockets! .... for the support and kind comments! 

ALSO >> a * BIG Thank You* for your consistent 5:30 am assistance in helping me get the Swap Area Set-Up, with Signs, etc!!

I always look forward to seeing you,  and the rest of "The Gang" that makes this Event a Great One! We will miss @Phattiremike and @Freqman1 

at this one ...... hope to see you at "ZOMBIKES" in Opelika, AL on OCT. 6th (also listed here on The CABE) 

We will pass out Flyers there for "Pedal-to-the-Metal" and get some new "blood" from AL to come up to Commerce. ....  CHEERS! CCR Dave


----------



## 49er (Sep 25, 2018)

I'll be there looking for Black Phantom and B6 parts.


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 26, 2018)

Just moved to Hartwell Georgia (right down the street) . . I’ll be there !!  Can’t wait to meet ya’ll. Already have a nice pile of stuff (mostly prewar) I’ll be bringing. Also, I’ll just be getting back from Memory Lane, if anyone needs a bike or parts transported from Ohio. Sorry to miss you Shawn.
Pete


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 26, 2018)

Welcome to Ga! Great bunch of guys here in the Southeast, looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 26, 2018)

49er said:


> I'll be there looking for Black Phantom and B6 parts.





onecatahula said:


> Just moved to Hartwell Georgia (right down the street) . . I’ll be there !!  Can’t wait to meet ya’ll. Already have a nice pile of stuff (mostly prewar) I’ll be bringing. Also, I’ll just be getting back from Memory Lane, if anyone needs a bike or parts transported from Ohio. Sorry to miss you Shawn.
> Pete




Great News! from both of you guys ..... Welcome to the area, Pete! ..... and 49er >> it looks like you are fairly new to The CABE ??
Just be aware this is an EARLY start!!  6AM is "Early Bird" set-up for $30 and ALL-the-Space you need!  at 7AM the cost is $20 again all the space you need! ...... and it takes a little getting used to ...... BUT, the Event starts winding down around 1PM and usually by 2PM the place is Ghost Town.
This Event is situated WITHIN a Super-Large Monthly (year-around) Swap Meet for Cars/Trucks/Motorcycles/Signs/Gasoline/Man Cave, etc.
The OVERALL turnout averages 200-250 Vendors >>>> The VINTAGE BIKE Vendors for the 3 Previous Events here, is just about 40 Vendors!
We have a dedicated area (Usually 2 "double-sided-rows") at the Western Edge of the Black-Top (bordering the Grassy Parking area) 
*Be on the lookout for an AERIAL VIEW of the parking grounds coming a little closer to the Event*
@onecatahula .... you probably know @JOEL and @Flat Tire who have been regulars here AND are regulars at Memory Lane
They are planning to be here to the best of my knowledge...
One BIG advantage to having this along with the Larger Swap is the "Bleed-Over" from some folks who are not necessarily "Bike Gear Heads"
One year ago I sold a MERCURY Ballooner to a fellow who wanted it to cruise around the Pits when he raced his Mercury Comet Drag Car!!
Then his good buddy HAD to have a Monark Ratty survivor to ride along with him! BOOM!! 2 Bikes SOLD to "NON-Vintage bike collectors"! 
AND ... conversely ...... sometimes the CAR GUYS will bring some Vintage Bikes that they've had hanging around their garages to unload while WE have our Vintage Bike crowd here!  it is ALL GOOD!  Looking forward to meeting you both!!  Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks guys !
Joel is a great guy; see him every year at MLC. I’m sure I’ll recognize Flat Tire. Sorry we’ll miss Shawn. Trying to remember, is it Tyler that became American Vintage Bicycle Supply ? Used to deal w him years ago. Anyway, can’t wait to see all you guys ! Already dug up some B6 parts for 49er; any other requests ?
Pete


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Really wish I could make this one. I tried to talk the groom into eloping but something about parents being pissed for life or something so I will be at a wedding that day. A shame because I'm contemplating cutting loose of a couple of goodies but not willing to ship. Hopefully I'll see you all in Charlotte in Feb for the Hurricane Coaster show. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Really wish I could make this one. I tried to talk the groom into eloping but something about parents being pissed for life or something so I will be at a wedding that day. A shame because I'm contemplating cutting loose of a couple of goodies but not willing to ship. Hopefully I'll see you all in Charlotte in Feb for the Hurricane Coaster show. V/r Shawn




I like that you tried changing the wedding plans to elope ..... :eek: ...... do you think it would fly that they would get married at the Dragstrip ??
I could arrange to take them down the Quarter Mile in a Bud Trailer all decorated for the wedding and dragging beer cans behind it 
But, we will miss your presence at the meet. and DEFINITELY look forward to seeing you in Charlotte as @schwinndoggy and the Hurricane Coasters Group do put on an excellent Show & Swap !! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 15, 2018)

Alright fellow enthusiast, just a couple weeks left to get your goodies together! It's gonna be a great day of selling, buying, exchanging information and stories. This event is getting bigger each time. Also be reminded, there will be more bike parafanelia thru out the normal monthly auto swap meet, which pretty much runs the length of the drag strip. Looking forward to seeing you there!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 19, 2018)

*ONLY 2 WEEKS AWAY!  *
ALSO: Please watch for a picture of an aerial view of the specific parking area coming to this post very soon!
Looking forward to seeing a good bunch of you at this 4th Edition of "Pedal to the Metal" in 14 days!
CHEERS! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 24, 2018)

49er said:


> I'll be there looking for Black Phantom and B6 parts.




Hey 49er.... what Black Phantom parts are you looking for?? 
Looking forward to meeting you there! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 26, 2018)

*NEXT SATURDAY!! *******  1 WEEK AWAY!!
I will post the aerial view of the Swap Meet Grounds on Sunday to point-out where the Vintage Bikes "Lanes" will be....
Got to get packing-up done this weekend..... Hope to see another great turn-out! Cheers! CCR Dave 404-886-8644*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 28, 2018)

*AERIAL VIEW OF THE VINTAGE BICYCLE PARKING AREA >>>>>*
NOTE: the "Grassy Area" that you see is at the WEST end of the Grounds ( *it WILL BE DARK at 7am* !!) 
Please study this map if you a re a First-Timer here like @49er  and @onecatahula 
The WEATHER is saying (today) that it will be SUNNY and 61 degrees High Temps after a chilly 45 degree start-- CHEERS! CCR Dave


----------



## JOEL (Oct 31, 2018)

This swap meet grows every time and has great potential. It is one of only a few bike swap meets that has BUYERS. Yes, lots of BUYERS. If you have cool stuff to sell, collectables, signs, Gas/Oil, car stuff, mancave junque, bring it and you will do well. The weather will be nice and I'll be paying the extra ten bux to set up an hour early while the buyers are hungry. Bringing some hippie dude from Ohio who has a cool Iver and nice prewar accessorys to sell.

This is an easy drive for anyone in Tn, Carolinas, Georgia, Virginias. The one thing this swap meet is missing is more of YOU. 

Do It.


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 31, 2018)

Like Joel wrote, it's gonna be great!  Only a couple days away!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 31, 2018)

JOEL said:


> This swap meet grows every time and has great potential. It is one of only a few bike swap meets that has BUYERS. Yes, lots of BUYERS. If you have cool stuff to sell, collectables, signs, Gas/Oil, car stuff, mancave junque, bring it and you will do well. The weather will be nice and I'll be paying the extra ten bux to set up an hour early while the buyers are hungry. Bringing some hippie dude from Ohio who has a cool Iver and nice prewar accessorys to sell.
> 
> This is an easy drive for anyone in Tn, Carolinas, Georgia, Virginias. The one thing this swap meet is missing is more of YOU.
> 
> Do It.




*Thank you for the great endorsement Joel !  ..... *
and most of you know that Joel is "well traveled" in the arena of hitting Swaps/Shows all over _mostly_ East of the Mississippi !
I have also heard from a number of "First Timers" ...... and I believe we will be well-over 40 Vintage Bike Vendors ......
(our average over the prior 3 Events)
Start packing!~ It'll be time to show & sell your stuff in just over 48 hours!!  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 31, 2018)

*WEATHER UPDATE!*  Morning start time/set-up 40 degrees ...... *then SUNSHINE and 64 degrees*!!  ( Only a 10% chance of a wet cloud )

Come on out and play!!  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2018)

I should be seeing pics by now! I hope there is a great turnout and some killer stuff shows up. Next show for me will be the Charlotte show which should be a great one. V/r Shawn


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 3, 2018)

Great Show !
Thanks CCR Dave !! Great to meet you and Chuck and the rest of the gang (GO DAWGS !!!)  Looking forward to March . .

O dark hundred:





God, I love a Nomad







Buddy, sniffing out the good deals !


----------



## JOEL (Nov 3, 2018)

Another good swap meet Dave !! That load of NOS Schwinn parts that rolled in made it well worth the drive.


----------



## Sprockets (Nov 3, 2018)

Another great day in Commerce, Ga. for a swap meet, the weather was great for a fall day.  Had a great time seeing friends and making new ones!  A Big Thanks to Dave for all he does to promote the hobby!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 3, 2018)

onecatahula said:


> Great Show !
> Thanks CCR Dave !! Great to meet you and Chuck and the rest of the gang (GO DAWGS !!!)  Looking forward to March . .
> 
> Hello Pete!  It was great to meet you and "Buddy", and have you be part of our 4th Edition of "Pedal to the Metal" !!
> ...


----------



## deepsouth (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks Dave for putting on another great event.  Really like the bike I got from you. It rides great. Looking forward to next spring.


----------



## DB ReTodd (Nov 4, 2018)

Great event so close to home. Thank you Dave for all the hard work you put into this event! 
I was able to do some horse trading and just like that, back into bikes!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello CABE'rs! Well .... another great day at the "Pedal-to-the-Metal" Swap Meet! Here are a group of pictures to enjoy >>>>
Thank you to all the CABE members who came out!! A special BIG "Hats Off"  of appreciation to @Sprockets  who met me there at 5:30 AM to help me set up the Signage and help direct participants into the 3 rows of about 10 per row Swap Meet attendees!! It was great to have @onecatahula (aka Pete) to join us for the 1st time! And we had the company of fellow friends and CABE'rs: @JOEL ,@Toysoldier , @DB ReTodd ,@deepsouth ......
The turn out was a bit shy of normal..... but there were at least 6-8 NEW Faces there.... but a few "regulars" who couldn't make it.
The BIG surprise ("Bonus") was a "Car-Guy" who sold an entire collection (truck & trailer-load) of 99% Schwinn stuff (Much was NOS!)  which was once the private collection of Charley Adams who passed away a couple years ago. (Charley Adams owned Newnan Schwinn for many years which closed down in Newnan, GA  in 1990) ....after Joel made the BIG purchase ...... he then offered TONS of deals to a bunch of us!!
Joel's van was loaded SO tight for the trip back to Alabama, that he couldn't fit a PENCIL into an open space into it.
Enjoy these photos I took .... (the "Sting RAT" ended up going home with me....thanks to @deepsouth ) in some dealing we did together....
*CHEERS!! and NEXT "Pedal-to-the-Metal" is scheduled for 1st SAT in March 2019 !!!



*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 7, 2018)

Looks like you had a great show Dave, sorry I couldn't be there. 

 No balloon tire bicycles anywhere... it's a very typical European style bike and appears from old photo's I found has not changed.  I did discover a 20" with petrified tires and grips in a clothing boutique.  She was kind enough to let me remove the cloths for a photo.  I will post later.  It's seems bicycles are a major source of transportation, for both young and old, they are everywhere!

See you at the next swap - Mike


----------



## wnc rider (Dec 3, 2018)

Sorry for chiming in so late to this, but....

Thanks Dave for arranging this swap in conjunction with the NEGA swap. It's nice to have a semi-annual bike swap reasonably close.
And wow, thanks to Joel for buying that trailer load of stuff! There was one item I wanted off the trailer, and after I asked the seller about it, it was clear that I had overlooked the "must buy the entire lot" sign he had on the back of his truck. Well, I wound up with the one item I wanted (thanks for the deal on that!!), as well as a bunch of other stuff I hadn't seen earlier. After the deal was done and the trailer and truck started being unloaded, it was fun to watch (and participate in) the feeding frenzy! I helped strip down a few frames as Joel was loading up his van, and I had to wonder how on earth he was going to get everything in there.
I went home with way more than I had intended, but that's ok. I donated some of the bikes and parts to the local Trips For Kids bike co-op, and my kids got a couple "new" bikes too (meaning I got more projects to work on over the winter).
Looking forward to the one in the spring!
Jon


----------



## wnc rider (Dec 3, 2018)

A couple pics...

After the feeding frenzy died down




Cool Mini Twinn


----------

